# Problema pantalla motorola U6



## marioxzone (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola chicos, y encantado de estar en este foro, tengo un problema con un motorola U6 al cual se ha caido al suelo y desde entonces la pantalla interior no funciona, la que si funciona es la pequeñita exterior:
He cambiado las pantallas, ya que las dos vienen juntas, pero el problema sigue igual, entonces me he dado cuenta de que no es cosa de la pantalla si no de la placa base, el conector esta bien, alguien puede ayudarme?, mi idea es de comprobar las resistencias que hay al lado del conector que esta en la placa base, pero no se como se comprueva, gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 9, 2010)

Primero que todo Bienvenido Al Foro!!


Las resistencias las podes comprobar colocando el multitester/polimero en la posicion de medir resistencias, luego con las puntas del tester, las apoyas en las 2 terminales de la resistencia, te tiene que decir un valor en el display del tester.


Saludos!


----------



## plba00 (Feb 4, 2010)

socio revisa cambiando el flex no valla hacer  que sea este, trata de desarmarlo  y probarlo fuera y encenderlo ahora antes de que comienzes a cambiar saludos postea resultado


----------



## Antilope (Feb 19, 2010)

podrias especificar mejor el inconveniente con el display ( se queda en blanco, sin luz, con lineas) ya que en efecto podria ser el flex el que te esta dando problemas y abria que cambiarlo..


Saludos..


----------



## marioxzone (Mar 1, 2010)

la pantalla se pone en blanco,gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------

